# A quick riddle for you to solve



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Which composer lived to be reasonably old, but also died quite young?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

All of them.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope. (I edited my post before seeing your reply, but anyway I have one particular composer in mind).


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

My vote would go to *Rossini *- he was born this day (Feb 29th) in 1792 and died at the age 76 in 1868 only having had 19 birthdays...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

You got it! Also, the rapper Ja Rule was born on Feb 29th. Offhand, I don't know of any other celebrities who were.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

The only other one I know of off the top of my head...
1936 - *Henri Richard *brother of Maurice "The Rocket", Canadian ice hockey player - also known as the "Pocket Rocket"

(BTW: *Jean Beliveau *suffered a stoke yesterday. My throughts and prayers for his prompt recovery!)

Others can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/February_29#Births


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

(should have read post above me first)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

How does the joke go in _Catch-22_? Something about how he is likely to die every time he flies a mission, so how much older can he be at his age....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> You got it! Also, the rapper Ja Rule was born on Feb 29th. Offhand, I don't know of any other celebrities who were.


And 'Ja Rule' is a celebrity? I obviously need to get out more!


----------

